# 1911 pistols



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I want one but know very little about them or any other pistol for that matter.I want one because it's the only "type" pistol I can point and get close to what I was pointing at.I don't want to carry it and don't want to pay $500 for it.Is there other "types" that shoot the same or get a knockoff? I'm not a gun guy.I have had the same rifle and shotgun for 30yrs.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ria*

The best of the low priced 1911s would be the "RockIsland Armory" 1911.
The quality surpasses some of the $600 pistols. A Quality gun!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*1911 Govt Model*

My 1911 Govt Model has over sized sights and that helps acquire the target much faster. I also had the ramp polished which aids in ammo feed. Some of the guns you buy can be brought up to shoot better with a little after sale work by a good gunsmith a little at a time. Nice shooting and plenty of options with the 1911.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've already got a couple but if I was in the market I would get that Colt 1991A1 on sale at Grabagun for $599 after $100 rebate. The Ruger also looks good for about the same price and as somebody else said, I've heard good things about the Rock Island and it's a little cheaper.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

welldoya said:


> I've already got a couple but if I was in the market I would get that Colt 1991A1 on sale at Grabagun for $599 after $100 rebate. The Ruger also looks good for about the same price and as somebody else said, I've heard good things about the Rock Island and it's a little cheaper.


I was trying to figure out if it was the"1911" part I needed or can you get other guns with the same sloped handle.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Think about it this way your pistol should last you 30 yrs. your shot gun and rifle did for a reason.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Fit /Angle*

Go to a gun store with a selection and try them on ,like trying on an expensive pair of shoe's . Try rent and shoot also. Good luck .maxfold


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

maxfold said:


> Go to a gun store with a selection and try them on ,like trying on an expensive pair of shoe's . Try rent and shoot also. Good luck .maxfold


That makes sense,I didn't think it would be this hard till I started looking.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just be prepared to get addicted... I bought my 8th 1911 yesterday. Springfield CCO. gonna be a sweet little piece after some trigger work and swap out the internals with Wilson Combat parts.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I've already got a couple but if I was in the market I would get that Colt 1991A1 on sale at Grabagun for $599 after $100 rebate. The Ruger also looks good for about the same price and as somebody else said, I've heard good things about the Rock Island and it's a little cheaper.


 That's a good gun and price.

I have one made by Singer. The sewing machine company. Many companies made the 1911 for the military and they were the only gun carried by them until the Beretta M9. Many still use the 1911 today.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> That's a good gun and price.
> 
> I have one made by Singer. The sewing machine company. Many companies made the 1911 for the military and they were the only gun carried by them until the Beretta M9. Many still use the 1911 today.


You have a gem there. They didn't make as many Singers as some of the others like Colt or Remington Rand. Yours is a 1911A1, not to be confused with the 1991A1 which is modern and worth much less. I would imagine your Singer would be worth
thousands to a true collector. How did you acquire it?
If I remember correctly, the most rare and valuable 1911A1s were made by North American.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, I did a little reading on Singer 1911A1s. Looks like they made a total of 500 and they were all issued to aircrewmen. They also made a few for Singer employees and these did not have serial numbers.
Yours could be worth serious money. Like tens of thousands of $ depending on condition and other factors.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

This got really hard now that I realized it was mostly the "fit and angle" part I liked.There are tons of guns out there that aren't a 1911 or .45.I think I'm gonna go the Rock Island route and get the 1911 in 45 ACP though.That will be fine just to have around home.Thnx yall.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*You*



scott44 said:


> This got really hard now that I realized it was mostly the "fit and angle" part I liked.There are tons of guns out there that aren't a 1911 or .45.I think I'm gonna go the Rock Island route and get the 1911 in 45 ACP though.That will be fine just to have around home.Thnx yall.


 
You won't regret it!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Go to Gulfcoastgunforum.com and you can find some good 1911 deals on there without buying a knock off.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Just out of curiosity, I did a little reading on Singer 1911A1s. Looks like they made a total of 500 and they were all issued to aircrewmen. They also made a few for Singer employees and these did not have serial numbers.
> Yours could be worth serious money. Like tens of thousands of $ depending on condition and other factors.


Alot of airmen went down carrying that pistol (that makes them even more rare) It's really cool knowing a few of these still survive.

Doggfish
your best friend you have never met


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to see a picture of the singer 1911

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

John B. said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the singer 1911
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5....


I googled it and there was only 500 ever made.There was one for sale for 52k.There are pics there but I donno how to transfer them to here.Heres a link though if that helps.http://www.gunsamerica.com/979075845/SINGER-1911-A1-45-ACP.htm


----------

